# Trying to find my brand of window



## jhurst (Nov 6, 2010)

I am thinking of replacing my double hung windows as most seals are busted. They are around 25 years old and original. Seal seems to be fine so I'm considering a product like the Anderson Zap pack. I just can't figure what kind they currently are. I have found an LG on the metal seal followed by 87 which I guess is the year?? They are wood double hungs. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 8, 2010)

jhurst said:


> I am thinking of replacing my double hung windows as most seals are busted. They are around 25 years old and original. Seal seems to be fine so I'm considering a product like the Anderson Zap pack. I just can't figure what kind they currently are. I have found an LG on the metal seal followed by 87 which I guess is the year?? They are wood double hungs. Thanks for any help.



Hello jhurst, the "Zap Pack" line of windows are made by Jeld-Wen, and if you are considering Andersen windows, they make a pocket window, it's their 400 Woodwright series. They are  available in custom sizes on the 1/8" inch & because they are called Pocket windows, they are inserted into your old frame and you can get a screen. The Zap Pack window provides you with a upper & lower sash, 2 jamb liners, parting bead that goes at the top of the opening, and mounting clips, but you *cannot *get a screen with a Zap Pack window. 

The biggest positive of the Zap Pack window is that you will probably increase your visible glass area, which will give you a little more light. Anytime you add an pocket frame, something that has a complete frame around the unit, and it's inserted into the old frame, you get less light, and makes the window look smaller. 

If you drive around your neighborhood, I'll bet you can tell who has a pocket window replacement by the small size of the glass. Something to consider. BTW, the Zap Pack window and Andersen 400 WoodWright series windows are available at your Home Depot.


----------



## jhurst (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the replacement windows. Any idea what brand my original might be based on the info. provided?


----------

